# hoping for a girl after 3 boys



## proud mummy

I would really like a girl this time. I have 3 gorgeous boys and I wouldnt change any of them. We have took the risk and went for our last baby. I am really hoping for a girl this time. But in saying that I knew it was a risk so would be just as happy with another boy. Im well looked after by my boys so another wouldnt be all that bad. I just want the change.
I have a confession, I have been buying the old girl clothes when I see them on sale. Im hoping they will be used by me. If not Im sure I will know someone who will have a girl who could use them. 
My youngest sister is pregnant too and is about 10 weeks aswell. This will be her first. We have7 boys between me and my other two sisters. I know that I will get another boy and my sister will have a girl haha!!! Might have to swap haha...joking.
I went for a the early sexing scan with all my pregnancies and would like to do it again this time around. Not sure how I will feel if it is another boy until it happens I suppose. Im just think pink vibes...... I do hate feeling this way i should feel blessed with whatever sex the baby is but I just cant help it.


----------



## dollych

Good luck. Hope it's a Girl xxx


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck Hun. I hope you get a daughter :)
I've got two boys and just found out I'm pregnant again ( after 12 mths TTC and two losses ) this was a big surprise because we stopped TTC last mth lol
I reaaaaaaally want a daughter so bad but I'm just hoping for a healthy happy baby at the end of the day :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope you get your girl


----------



## proud mummy

Misscalais said:


> Good luck Hun. I hope you get a daughter :)
> I've got two boys and just found out I'm pregnant again ( after 12 mths TTC and two losses ) this was a big surprise because we stopped TTC last mth lol
> I reaaaaaaally want a daughter so bad but I'm just hoping for a healthy happy baby at the end of the day :)

Aww hun I can imagine after that u just want a healthy baby in your arms, hope all goes well for u and u have a daughter xxxx


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck, hope you get your girl. I also have 3 boys and expecting a 4th.


----------



## proud mummy

motherofboys said:


> Good luck, hope you get your girl. I also have 3 boys and expecting a 4th.

Do u have an idea what u are having? Do u want a girl? X


----------



## motherofboys

Sorry yes I always forget the tickers don't show in here. I did want a girl, but am having another boy. 35 weeks today. I've had some hard times but for the most part I am happy and now I'm used to the idea and feel I have bonded with a boy I wouldn't swap him.


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck hope you get your girl! xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Good Luck, I hope you get your daughter :hugs:


----------



## proud mummy

16 week gender scan booked for 13th nov....the next two weeks are going to drag!


----------



## MonyMony

Wishing you luck! I too shopped for girl clothes for fun, mostly giving them away. But I saved one little dress I bought even before my first son was born...and was finally able to use it ten years later! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Good luck! I know exactly how you feel as I have 4 boys and am now expecting our little girl. Anything is possible but I know how agonizing it is to wait and wonder and then when they tell you to either be in disbelief or disappointment. I will pray for you! :)


----------



## motherofboys

those who finally got girls, did you do anything differently? I've just had my 4th boy 11 days ago, and I know that IF we had another, then another boy would be fine, because I'm so happy with my baby boy. He is perfect and most definitely who we were meant to have. But I am always interested to see if people 'just got lucky' or if they actively tried for a gender and got what they wanted.


Good luck for your gender scan proud mummy


----------



## proud mummy

Thanks all. Il update the post when we find out x


----------



## CountryMomma

motherofboys said:


> those who finally got girls, did you do anything differently? I've just had my 4th boy 11 days ago, and I know that IF we had another, then another boy would be fine, because I'm so happy with my baby boy. He is perfect and most definitely who we were meant to have. But I am always interested to see if people 'just got lucky' or if they actively tried for a gender and got what they wanted.
> 
> 
> Good luck for your gender scan proud mummy

I guess I was one of those that 'just got lucky'. We didn't do anything differently except I was charting, which I had not previously done with my boys. But we DTD two days before, the day before, the day of and the day after O so we didn't time anything. Not sure if I really believe in all that timing crap anyways.. I think its pretty much luck of the draw each time. I am thinking we got our chance because DH is older now (he was 35 when we conceived) and he has already produced 3 boys so maybe it was just his body changing.


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks CountryMomma, I guess in a way I want there to be something I can do, but at the same time I want it to be a case of just getting lucky. Probably makes very little sense LOL
I know, as well as I can with out charting, when I conceived my oldest 3. We only DTD the day I worked out to be O, going by my standard 28 day cycle at the time, with DS1. DS2 I used OPKs and DTD when I got the positive and that was it. DS3 was 3 days before O. DS4 I was charting and we DTD the day before and the day after O. 
DH is an older Dad anyway, he will be 45 next month. He has no other children so can't say if its something to do with his body changing. His family is very male dominated until you get to his generation, all his male cousins have only girls LOL


----------



## CountryMomma

motherofboys said:


> Thanks CountryMomma, I guess in a way I want there to be something I can do, but at the same time I want it to be a case of just getting lucky. Probably makes very little sense LOL
> I know, as well as I can with out charting, when I conceived my oldest 3. We only DTD the day I worked out to be O, going by my standard 28 day cycle at the time, with DS1. DS2 I used OPKs and DTD when I got the positive and that was it. DS3 was 3 days before O. DS4 I was charting and we DTD the day before and the day after O.
> DH is an older Dad anyway, he will be 45 next month. He has no other children so can't say if its something to do with his body changing. His family is very male dominated until you get to his generation, all his male cousins have only girls LOL

Makes perfect sense. :) I tried the timing and the diet and all that jazz and never got a BFP so I just said what the hell and just DTD when I knew I was fertile and prayed everyday that this baby would be a girl. I don't know how religious you are or anything so I mean no offense but I'll tell you what I have never prayed so hard for anything in my life and if I wasn't a true believer before I am now..


----------



## Reno

I have a stash of girls clothes too! hehe! I don't mind if I never get to use them, but hopefully one day!


----------



## Locksley27

In response to doing something different for a different gender I did. I had 3 amazing little boys but really wanted a girl as well. I charted and dtd 4 days before O in shallow penetration only. I also drank a lot of cranberry juice. OH also gave up all alcohol. We went on to have a little girl two years ago. We decided to have another and tried the same thing and we are expecting another girl. Im not sure if the changes really did anything at all but I figured it couldnt hurt. I really hope you get to hear girl at your scan, but if it is a boy you will be just as blessed. Boys are awesome.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm a 'want to believe' kind of person. We don't attend church regularly but I like to think there is something higher out there. 
After how upset I was at the idea of another boy, and the times I cried, I am SO in love with my baby boy that I know whatever happens I'll be fine. But I guess while there is the option of trying again, there's that tiny bit of hope.


----------



## proud mummy

The last couple of weeks have certainly dragged but I can say scan is on Wednesday :)
The last couple of weeks I have got it into my head baby is a boy I just have a feeling....everyone else thinks girl. 
I've also realised that you get what u are given so be grateful. Aslong as baby is healthy that is all that matters. So now boy or girl I don't mind and can't wait to find out so I can go shopping!


----------



## motherofboys

Great attitude hun, I'm loving having 4 boys now, so as much as I hope you get your girl, I know in the end you will love your baby whoever they are.


----------



## proud mummy

Thanks Hun feeling really positive now so know that if baby is a boy I won't take it hard. Bet four boys is fun x


----------



## motherofboys

It really is, it just feels natural and right, like I know where I am with boys lol I was the same as you, managed to convince myself I'd have a boy by the gender scan, I was fine straight after, I can't say it was an easy journey. There were days or weeks when I felt down about not getting a girl. But as I say now I wouldn't change him, he's who I was meant to have.


----------



## Carly.C

Good luck, I hope u get the news you want x


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck for tomorrow please let us know! Hope you hear pink! xx


----------



## proud mummy

Wooooo it really does feel like Christmas I can't sleep I'm so excited to hear if boy or girl tomorrow. Good job scan is in morning. Will update as soon as we are back x


----------



## proud mummy

Today's the day!!! :)) school run to do then it's time...hubby thinks pink I think blue wonder who will be right xx


----------



## motherofboys

good luck


----------



## proud mummy

Can't believe I get to write this...it's a GIRL!! 
Had her legs crossed to begin with stubborn little one.


----------



## MrsM17

AMAZING! Huge congratulations x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Just read this thread, yay congrats!!! xx


----------



## Bec C

So happy for you! :thumbup:


----------



## MonyMony

Wow, congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Andypanda6570

proud mummy said:


> Can't believe I get to write this...it's a GIRL!!
> Had her legs crossed to begin with stubborn little one.

I am truly SO happy for you :cloud9: Congratulations and all the best XO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats, amazing news!


----------



## dollych

Yaaaayyyyyy!!! BIG congratulations!!. So happy for you xx


----------



## foxiechick1

Just caught up congratulations hun that is truly amazing news! Am so pleased for you! xxx


----------



## Beneli

wow...congrats!


----------



## Reno

congrats on team pink!!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Hunni. Xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations!! :dance:


----------

